# Why do you guys choose 330i/330Xi instead of X5???



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

ERK said:


> *
> 
> At least those guys have a CDL. *


CDL-- got it! But that means what when buddy's done 6 days of driving with minimal sleep. When they go, they go big.

I've started commuting lately on Toronto's main highway corridor (401) that has intense truck traffic (Montreal-Toronto-Detroit corridor). I daily do the traffic conga sandwiched between several Semi's on all sides. It's a pitiful commute.

This week alone, two consecutive evening rush hours have been ruined by semi's that have eaten a couple of poor bastards in small cars. One was so destroyed, I couldn't see what kind of car it was when I drove by it. The trucks of course, was barely scratched.

I shook my head and pitied the poor guy driving that.... not that my E46 would have fared much better.

The point is that there is always something big driven by somebody who'se not paying as much attention as they should. What is one supposed to do? Drive aware, drive as safe of a car as you can.

I wish all truck, SUV, minivan and pickup traffic was banned. They're all a menace.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

JP, Better begin with banning Boats, Travel trailers, trailers in general...because without Trucks and SUV's, you aren't going to be pulling the other toys.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *JP, Better begin with banning Boats, Travel trailers, trailers in general...because without Trucks and SUV's, you aren't going to be pulling the other toys.  *


Ban them all, dammit!

I want to get an S4 V8 (or M3/4 V8) and drive 100mph and get to work in 17 minutes. Instead, of that, because of all these undesirables, the endless 25 mile conga commute becomes 40-50 minutes on an average day. I can't justify having any sports car, V8 or any decent vehicle with that type of actual use.

So instead of ranting on the internet about how I hate all this traffic, I've started a campaign of sneering, glaring and intimidating all other non-worthy traffic on the roads. Not only are the aforementioned the target of my campaign, but every loser in a Neon, Corolla, Prius, Echo, Firefly, Festiva, Topaz  junker is subject.

If every day, I can get one more undesirable off the road, then in about 4 million years, the roads will be just right.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Here they are, [email protected]@rds!


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

There is some truck driver talking to another somewhere in a deserted truck stop in Canada saying "Ban em all, ban ALL the little fricking cars that get in my way while I try to perform MY job everyday, while I'm trying to deliver food to their grocery stores, these little pukes keep cutting me off! BAN ALL them cars!"

:lmao:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *There is some truck driver talking to another somewhere in a deserted truck stop in Canada saying "Ban em all, ban ALL the little fricking cars that get in my way while I try to perform MY job everyday, while I'm trying to deliver food to their grocery stores, these little pukes keep cutting me off! BAN ALL them cars!"
> 
> :lmao: *


Absolutely! :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

More, more, never ending. BTW, this is supposed to be a highway, and there is no toll booth that they are lining up for. 6 stinkin lanes clogged with undesirables. 

JP's LOSING IT!   :bawling:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

First you say...



JPinTO said:


> *
> 
> You are generalizing way too much. *


then you say...

*



Two mornings ago, I followed a 18wheeler that was driven like it was a Porsche in dense rush hour traffic. I couldn't get in front of it no matter what I did.

Click to expand...

*Explain yourself, please. You're as bad as my wife and her family..."If something happens once, it must always be that way."


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *This week alone, two consecutive evening rush hours have been ruined by semi's that have eaten a couple of poor bastards in small cars.
> *


Sounds like the car drivers should have given the trucks the respect and the room that they deserve.


----------



## toshweir27 (Jan 4, 2002)

ERK said:


> *
> 
> wagons went downhill ever since they stopped putting the rear facing seats in the back.  *


Don't mention that to Audi.


----------

